
Steve Jobs: monster and genius - gerryg
http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/helen-lewis-hasteley/2011/11/jobs-apple-crowdsourced-gates
======
winestock
When I clicked the link with Firefox, Google provided the following advisory:

What is the current listing status for newstatesman.com/blogs?

    
    
        Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.
    
        Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 4 time(s) over the past 90 days.
    

What happened when Google visited this site?

    
    
        Of the 80 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 7 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2011-11-07, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2011-11-07.
    
        Malicious software includes 7 scripting exploit(s), 6 exploit(s), 2 trojan(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 6 new process(es) on the target machine.
    
        Malicious software is hosted on 2 domain(s), including vcxbdddvv.ce.ms/, uetur.coom.in/.
    
        1 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including vertadnet.com/.
    
        This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS44009 (SLEEK).
    

Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of
malware?

    
    
        Over the past 90 days, newstatesman.com/blogs did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.
    

Has this site hosted malware?

    
    
        No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.
    

How did this happen?

    
    
        In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.

